# Who'll Win The World Cup?



## Lex Foutish

Most of my friends seem to think that Spain will win it. I'd love to see them do it but I reckon it's a more open World Cup than usual.

I have a good feeling about Argentina. They were rubbish in the qualifiers but they have some outstanding players and I reckon that, if they get off to a good start, they could go all the way. Paddy Power have them at 13/2. I think I'll throw a tenner on them.

All the odds are here.....


----------



## Lex Foutish

This is also an interesting one. Odds for a picking a winner plus the tournament's top scorer.

My son, who has a reasonably good track record in soccer betting, reckons that Villa will be top scorer.


----------



## Mpsox

History shows that you should either back the hosts, Italy, Germany, Argentina or Brazil as in every world cup, bar one, they've won it. Obviously South Africa won't win it. I've a sneaking fancy for Germany, lots of underage success in recent years, and an easy run to the last 8


----------



## Lex Foutish

Mpsox said:


> History shows that you should either back the hosts, Italy, Germany, Argentina or Brazil as in every world cup, bar one, they've won it. Obviously South Africa won't win it. I've a sneaking fancy for Germany, lots of underage success in recent years, and an easy run to the last 8


 
Germany to win, with Messi as top scorer, is 175/1. Surely worth a fiver!


----------



## dockingtrade

england with Joe Cole to do alot of damage. 

Outside chance, Ivory coast will go a long way


----------



## z107

North Korea.
Winning the world cup will be good for morale for the upcoming war.


----------



## Lex Foutish

umop3p!sdn said:


> North Korea.
> Winning the world cup will be good for morale for the upcoming war.


 
Lol!!! Did you hear that the authorities aren't allowing the North Korean matches to be broadcast live and that they'll only show highlights if they win!!!


----------



## csirl

Spain, as Euro Champs, must be the favourites. As with any WC, the last 8 are usually all decent teams who could win.


----------



## MrMan

Mpsox said:


> History shows that you should either back the hosts, Italy, Germany, Argentina or Brazil as in every world cup, bar one, they've won it. Obviously South Africa won't win it. I've a sneaking fancy for Germany, lots of underage success in recent years, and an easy run to the last 8




I don't think a european team has won the WC when it has been played outside of europe so history goes against Germany. 
As for good outside bets, Tevez is 40/1 for top scorer and players only need one handy match to succeed.


----------



## VOR

MrMan said:


> players only need one handy match to succeed.



So true. An easy group could see a striker netting 3/4/5 goals. Argentina and Spain have very easy groups. If Italy had a striker worth a damn he could get a shed load in the group. 

Van Persie is also a good shout IMHO. Dutch draw is kind to them. The group is a walk and they will then play Paraguay, NZ or Slovakia. RVP could have 6 by the time they meet Brazil in the quarter. 

Have a look at this predictor. Very good actually.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sol/shared/inc/v4/world_cup_2010/wallchart/main.html#p


----------



## TarfHead

MrMan said:


> I don't think a european team has won the WC when it has been played outside of europe ..


 
.. and no European team has ever failed to win the World Cup when it has been played in Africa  !

Favourites rarely end up winning the World Cup. Tournaments also develop their own monentum and teams discover or lose form. Italy in 2006 and in 1982 were no-one's pick early on yet brought the Cup home.

Spain should be good, but the backbone of their side is Barcelona who have had 2 hard seasons. This may be a tournament too far for them. When is the last time the reigning European championship winners have gone on to win the World Cup ? When Holland were great in 1988, they were outdone in 1990. Denmark ? Greece ?

Argentina or Brazil should be safe bets, but the chances are that Maradona will pick the wrong team (given that he has already started with the wrong squad) and will fail to get the best out of Messi.

The leading African teams were poor in the ACN and the winners didn't qualify for the World Cup and, in terms of climate, the South African winter won't be an advantage for any African team.

So, who is left ?

Holland ? If they can stop arguing among themselves long enough to keep winning.

One of the other European teams to do a Croatia ? Serbia ?

Germany ? Unlikely without Ballack or a striker.

England ? They could get to the last 4, but, ultimately, their defence will be undone.

So .. Brazil ?


----------



## VOR

TarfHead said:


> Holland ? If they can stop arguing among themselves long enough to keep winning.
> 
> One of the other European teams to do a Croatia ? Serbia ?
> 
> Germany ? Unlikely without Ballack or a striker.
> 
> England ? They could get to the last 4, but, ultimately, their defence will be undone.
> 
> So .. Brazil ?



+1 for Germany. I thought they had a good chance at first but without a midfield and a decent striker they are looking less attractive. 

England look like they will draw Serbia. That should be interesting. Serbia could shock them. If they win that England should meet Uruguay or France. If France have sorted themselves out by then it could be close. 

Holland should draw Brazil in the last 8. Brazil will have to beat them and then probably play England to reach the final. That's not an easy run. As tarfHead said, Holland could stop arguing long enough to keep winning.

Argentina look to have it the easiest of the big 8 to the semis. Can't argue with DiMaria and Messi on the wings with 2 out of Milito, Tevez,  Higuan and Aguero up front.  But Mardonna is a nut and defensively they are weak. Not bringing Cambiasso and Zanetti is suicidal IMO.

Spain are everyone's favourites but they appear to have Portugal in the first knock out round. Anything could happen in an Iberian derby.

But if I had to put hard cash down my semis are:
Argentina v Spain
Holland/Brazil v England/France

I can't spilt Holland and Brazil and England and France. Just can't call it at the moment.


----------



## michaelm

I backed KJ Huntelaar (Holland) to be top scorer @ 50-1.  I think Holland might win it, Serbia as an outside bet.


----------



## RonanC

Semi Finals I have, England v Brazil and Argentina v Spain with a Brazil v Spain Final. 

I have Germany being knocked out by the USA in the 1st round of knockouts and Italy being beaten by Spain in the 1/4 finals. I have Holland to be beaten by Brazil in another 1/4 final and England to beat South Korea too (Sount Korea to beat France in the 1st round of knockouts).

Spain to win it with Villa top scorer


----------



## notagardener

I think England will at best, get to the semi-final stage and then it will be the usual 'if only, bad luck, should have' stories......from the red top tabloids for the next few years. Good Luck to them, I only wish we were there too.

Brazil are going to be a very hard team to beat. With Dunga in charge, there won't be any of the 'sexy' type football associated with Brazil. They have a very impressive mid-field and could go all the way. Brazil are in the 'Group of Death' alongside Portugal, Ivory Coast and North Korea. Should be very interesting and with Deco playing for his adopted country, will he less popular in Brazil after this World Cup.

Spain are my choice and I hope they win. Fantastic & Entertaining


----------



## TarfHead

Is is just me, or ..

.. are there too many teams in the finals ? 32 teams = 48 matches to eliminate half of them. There are very few games in the first stage to genuinely be excited about. Brazil Portugal is one, though I can't name any Portugese player after Ronaldo and Deco, and Deco is past his best. In the same group, the Ivory Coast could be good, or could be as poor as they were in the ANC.

I've no interest watching any games involving Honduras, New Zealand, either of the Koreas, Greece, or Australia if they can find room in their squad for Harry Kewell.

Less could be more


----------



## Caveat

Well this is the one and only time I get interested in football.

I would like to see Spain win because it's time they did - simple as. 

Seems they have a good chance too.

Can you imagine an Argentina v England final 

The winners would surely embark on the biggest gloatfest in recorded history.

Not an impossible scenario either...


----------



## Godfather

I'm still trying to get Italy to win the World Cup through my friendships if you know what I mean 

...But I strongly believe that this time Brazil won't disappoint their supporters!


----------



## VOR

Went out at lunch and threw a fiver on Spain to win and VanPersie to be top scorer at 85/1. Was worth a punt. Also did an accumulator of Spain, Brazil, Holland, Germany and Argentina to top their groups at 7.5/1.


----------



## TarfHead

Godfather said:


> this time Brazil won't disappoint their supporters!


 
.. and I'm sure that the Brazilian supporters in the stadium won't disappoint the rest of us  !


----------



## Godfather

-3 days to a month of relaxed work-atmosphere (not everywhere of course, e.g. pubs) because of the world-cup mania!


----------



## BillK

How many people really care who wins?


----------



## MrMan

A few hundred million give or take.


----------



## elefantfresh

A few hundred million +1


----------



## burger1979

it would be so mcuh better if we were there..........i back brazil to win.


----------



## Latrade

My (not so much) outside bet is on Netherlands. They've had that lack of unity that Spain used to (and still do sometimes) and that's prevented them playing as a team to their full potential. 

Just I've seen a bit of a difference of late. They still squabble as much, but there is more cohesion. The likely game against Brazil is a tough one for them, but if Robben and RVP can stay fit, them going far isn't beyond the realms of possibility.


----------



## elefantfresh

I got Uruguay in the sweep stake.
sigh...


----------



## VOR

elefantfresh said:


> I got Uruguay in the sweep stake.
> sigh...



You could do a lot worse and will be guaranteed highs and lows. Not many teams left playing 3-5-2.  I think they'll give you a good run in the group stages at least. Hopefully dumping France out along the way. That group is any one from the 4. OK, 3 because South Africa are useless. 

Paddy Power is giving 11/4 on them beating France. With Suarez and Forlan up front anything is possible. And no Diarra for France.
Diego Lugano could come away from this tournament as the best prospect in the game. But being Uruguayan he might just as easily disappear in to mediocrity. Who knows with this team?

They will be the most cynical and dirtiest team at the tournament. I fully expect France to have lumps kicked out of them tomorrow. Not that I am condoning such behaviour


----------



## emaol

Serbia to reach semi finals was a tip I received from a previously reliable source. 60/1 e/w on PaddyPower


----------



## VOR

emaol said:


> Serbia to reach semi finals



They are due to meet England in the round of 16. Could beat them. Then probably France or Uruguay. Very possible they could do a Croatia.

This really is like the grand national. 32 start and 8/10 could win it. Just really comes down to momentum during the tournament.

_My knowledge of this WC has gone up in the last week due to attending a WC quiz. I now know who Pavon plays for and that the answer to "which *CITY* will the world cup final be played in?" is not Soccer City. Much to our protestations we were not given that point on an outrageous technicality!!! We eventually lost.
_


----------



## MrMan

Germany / Fabiano double is 200/1 not bad for a fivers punt. 

Any takers on Austrailia at 150/1? There are so few teams that you can say with certainty will make it through to 1/4 finals that this may well be the year of the under dogs (but probably not!)


----------



## Caveat

MrMan said:


> Any takers on Austrailia at 150/1?


 
Poor team but great goalie - with that in mind a safe bet might be for them progressing out of their group.  The keeper's abilities might just save the day and squeeze them through? Not sure about odds, worth a shot though maybe.


----------



## TarfHead

emaol said:


> Serbia to reach semi finals was a tip I received from a previously reliable source. 60/1 e/w on PaddyPower


 
Huh  ?

60/1 with PP means it's a long shot. PP aren't a financially successful company for nothing

By a '_previously reliable source_', I asume you mean someone who once got lucky with a guess  ?


----------



## VOR

MrMan said:


> Any takers on Austrailia at 150/1? There are so few teams that you can say with certainty will make it through to 1/4 finals that this may well be the year of the under dogs (but probably not!)





Caveat said:


> Poor team but great goalie - with that in mind a safe bet might be for them progressing out of their group.  The keeper's abilities might just save the day and squeeze them through? Not sure about odds, worth a shot though maybe.



PP odds to get out of the group:
Germany 1/5
Serbia 8/11
Ghana 7/5
Australia 11/5


----------



## MrMan

Caveat said:


> Poor team but great goalie - with that in mind a safe bet might be for them progressing out of their group.  The keeper's abilities might just save the day and squeeze them through? Not sure about odds, worth a shot though maybe.




Just thinking about how they will fair out with climate etc and they have some battlers which carries alot of teams through groups, i won't be backing them but they could prove a surprise maybe reach 1/4 final a bit like us in 1990.


----------



## DB74

emaol said:


> Serbia to reach semi finals was a tip I received from a previously reliable source. 60/1 e/w on PaddyPower


 
Just to clarify if you want to bet this

The 60/1 is only available at each-way odds of 1/2 1,2 which means that each-way portion only pays out if Serbia reach the final.

If you want to back them to reach the semi-final then you have to back them at 40/1 each-way 1/4 1,2,3,4 with Paddy.

This means that you are getting 10/1 on them reaching the semi-final


----------



## Shawady

Beat me to it DB74. I was in bookies the other evening and was surprised to see E/W odds for world cup was only on first and second place.

Speaking of Serbia, Pat Kenny had Eamonn Dunphy, Brian Kerr and some other pundit on his radio show this morning and they were talking up Serbia as a possible dark horse.


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Poor team but great goalie - with that in mind a safe bet might be for them progressing out of their group.  The keeper's abilities might just save the day and squeeze them through? Not sure about odds, worth a shot though maybe.


 I thought you didn't know anything about football.


----------



## Lex Foutish

It's just half time in the opening match. I saw the last five minutes. Does anyone else find that constant background noise, like a swarm of bees, extremely irritating?


----------



## DB74

Better get used to it Lex - only 63.5 matches to go now!


----------



## TarfHead

Lex Foutish said:


> It's just half time in the opening match. I saw the last five minutes. Does anyone else find that constant background noise, like a swarm of bees, extremely irritating?


 
I heard it for about 30 seconds and I too found it extremely irritating.

Apparently it's called the _vuvuzela_. Hopefully it'll just be there for the three matches involving RSA


----------



## gebbel

Lex Foutish said:


> It's just half time in the opening match. I saw the last five minutes. Does anyone else find that constant background noise, like a swarm of bees, extremely irritating?



It's the Vuvuzela. I don't mind it myself. The atmosphere is really electric and this decent 1st game in the world cup bodes well for the rest of the tournament.


----------



## Latrade

It's annoying but I think it has one very good side: it will drown out that English Brass Band. 

Rather an angry hornets nest than another round of The Great Escape.


----------



## The_Banker

South Africa a goal up...


----------



## The_Banker

1-1 in the end..
Frantic pace in the game


----------



## Caveat

Purple said:


> I thought you didn't know anything about football.


 
Ah but during world cup time (with the plethora of supplements, inserts, 'special sections', wall charts etc that seem to be tumbling out of every bleedin' paper you open) is the quickest and easiest route to armchair expertism known to man!


----------



## Lex Foutish

DB74 said:


> Better get used to it Lex - only 63.5 matches to go now!


Whaaaaattttttttt?


----------



## mathepac

Germany.


----------



## elefantfresh

Germany looked good last night - like to see them against a better team. For sure, the best team i've seen so far.


----------



## TarfHead

Pat Kenny was getting forecasts on Friday from a group of pundits, including Eamon Dunphy.

Back then, Eamon was predicting that Australia would shock Germany and that Germany would not qualify out of the group. Part of his rationale was how Australia thumped Ireland 3-0.

Oops 

I believe he was on again this morning. I'll check out the podcast later to hear if Pat reminded him of this .


----------



## Deiseblue

Eamon apologised profusely , admitted that he got it totally wrong and didn't realise Germany were so good and admitted that his research into the German side wasn't up to scratch.

A couple of weeks back I attended a pre World Cup event in the Aviva with Andy Gray , Marco Tardelli and Eammo , Dunphy said Germany were awful with the central defenders particularly poor.

He went on to say that the 2 Bayern centre halves were brutal,it was pointed out that Demichelis was Agentinian and Van Buyten was Belgian !
Eamonn didn't bat an eyelid and only joined in the laughter.


----------



## MrMan

Backed Germany & Holland so that means either Brazil or Spain will win it! My topscorer punts have yet to yield a goal but theres a long way to go yet.


----------



## elefantfresh

I did two doubles.

Villa top scorer and Argentina to win
Villa top scorer and Brazil to win

Fiver on each.


----------



## elefantfresh

Interesting point I just found on the BBC website

"The ball has been used in domestic football in Germany, France and Argentina since February, but not in England."

I wonder why - pure speculation but I'd wager the prem managers would have to have had a vote on it and the English managers would have been outnumbered where as in Germany, with more local managers they would have voted for it?

I've nothing to back this up - just wondering why on earth they didnt use it in England.


----------



## DB74

Because the Premier League has a contract with Nike to supply their footballs.


----------



## burger1979

I don't think the 'new' ball has had that much effect on the games. it swerves a bit but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## elefantfresh

Its certainly going into the crowd a lot - very poor standard of shooting in general I think.


----------



## Liamos

Not Spain anyway!


----------



## Teatime

Uruguay, they have a WC pedigree.

Why was Forlan so rubbish at United?


----------



## RMCF

Liamos said:


> Not Spain anyway!



Wouldn't beat against them. Although they might be on course to play Brazil in the 1st knockout round.

But they could beat Brazil on their day. One bad result doesn't mean your WC is over, especially for a team with the quality that Spain has.


----------



## elefantfresh

Come on Uruguay and my sweep stake!!!


----------



## VOR

elefantfresh said:


> Interesting point I just found on the BBC website
> 
> "The ball has been used in domestic football in Germany, France and Argentina since February, but not in England."
> 
> I wonder why - pure speculation but I'd wager the prem managers would have to have had a vote on it and the English managers would have been outnumbered where as in Germany, with more local managers they would have voted for it?
> 
> I've nothing to back this up - just wondering why on earth they didnt use it in England.



The premiership uses a Nike ball but that is only half the answer.

Seemingly, and this is according to today's news, the FA got delivery of 25 balls in February but misplaced them. They did not have the cop-on to re-order 25 more. 

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2890...englands-consignment-of-jabulani-balls-report


----------



## csirl

When someone questions the ball, the consistant answer from FIFA seems to be "......its not the ball....its the altitude/local conditions....etc..."

As the ball was designed specifically for this tournament, you would think that they'd take this into account and produce a ball that is suitable for the altitude/local conditions.


----------



## TarfHead

So ..

- Germany have had it in advance and have scored 4 times
- Argentina have had it in advance and have scored 5 times
- France have had it in advance and ..


----------



## Deiseblue

Germany have failed to score from a penalty !

What's the World Cup coming to ?


----------



## VOR

What happened to the teutonic Germans with their strict discipline and steely determination??

This team is missing penalties, picking up cards like it's Christmas, defending like 14 year olds and playing some really exciting attacking football. 

Is Brazil of the 80's now the Germany of 2010? More to the point, is Germany of the 80's the Brazil of 2010?


----------



## TarfHead

VOR said:


> .. picking up cards like it's Christmas,


 
Did you only get one Christmas card ?

Aw, where's the emoticon for a tiny violin  ?


----------



## VOR

Ha ha. I was including the yellows. 
So, it could be Germany v England in the round of 16. Not many Christmas cards exchanged there....


----------



## DrMoriarty

Just got a text from a mate in England.

"I can't believe we only managed a draw against a crap team we should easily have beaten.

I'm ashamed to call myself Algerian."


----------



## Latrade

One thing that I have noticed is that FIFA may have found the ultimate answer to whether they need video technology or not: good linesmen. There's rarely been a bad call from these guys, they've got some of the tightest and most complicated calls right (in offsides), proving that the different phases of action in offside isn't that complicated after all. 

The standard of refs hasn't been too bad either. Card happy, but then they always are in the World Cup, but in the main they've been consistent, getting the calls right and even clamping down on shirt tugging etc in the box. They're still a bit too easily taken in by some play acting, but it'll never be perfect.

Just goes to show (and the FA really need to take note) what can be achieved with competent officials.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Not sure you could say the refereeing from the Brazil game was competent Latrade! Two clear handballs for the second goal, two tackles where the studs were up (the first could easily have broken his leg), and a sending off where the referee didn't even see the incident and didn't consult his linesmen so we can only assume he sent him off without any evidence that he (Kaka) did anything wrong - which of course he didn't. Keita should have been booked for gamemanship.


----------



## VOR

elefantfresh said:


> Come on Uruguay and my sweep stake!!!



Looks like Uruguay will have South Korea in the round of 16. At least they don't have to play Argentina*. Then its the winners of USA/England/Slovenia or the runners up of Ghana/Germany/Serbia.

I can't believe how bad the French are. I just didn't think they would collapse so badly. Really should have known better as they usually crash out in the group stages (well, 75% of the time and about to become 80%) when the WC is not in Europe. (Uruguay 1930, Argentina 1978 and Japan & South Korea 2002). Mexico in 86 being the exception.

*As long as Argentina don't contrive to mess it up tonight.


----------



## DB74

Argentina would have to lose to Greece by 3 goals AND South Korea would have to beat Nigeria by 3 goals for Argentina to go home.


----------



## BillK

France out - there is a God!

(And I don't follow the game!)


----------



## VOR

DB74 said:


> Argentina would have to lose to Greece by 3 goals AND South Korea would have to beat Nigeria by 3 goals for Argentina to go home.



I just meant not topping the group. It gives Uruguay a better chance of making the quarters now that they play S. Korea. That's some group of strikers Argentina have. If only they had defenders to match.


----------



## Liamos

England still on course!!!


----------



## elefantfresh

They could be in a spot of bother if they get Germany


----------



## RMCF

May as well give the trophy to England now sure.

Listening to the excitement after their 1-0 victory over the mighty Slovenia you can see they are world beaters again. No point in any other teams continuing in the tournament.


----------



## Caveat

elefantfresh said:


> They could be in a spot of bother if they get Germany



I will be amazed if they beat Germany. They have only managed to scrape through in an easy group, finishing behind the USA. Their days are numbered in the competition.


----------



## MrMan

Caveat said:


> I will be amazed if they beat Germany. They have only managed to scrape through in an easy group, finishing behind the USA. Their days are numbered in the competition.


 
Not really they go from the unwanted 'favourites' tag in their group and all of the pressure that comes with it and go in as underdogs against Germany. Germany are strong but can be tested and England will give them a match. There was a definite turn in attitude from the players today and that win could spur them on to beat the Germans, hopefully they will anyway.


----------



## RMCF

Thank God for Donovan's goal for the US in injury time.

If it hadn't have happened, England would be playing Ghana and then either Uruguay or South Korea, instead of Germany then Argentina (hopefully).


----------



## Latrade

RMCF said:


> Thank God for Donovan's goal for the US in injury time.
> 
> If it hadn't have happened, England would be playing Ghana and then either Uruguay or South Korea, instead of Germany then Argentina (hopefully).


 
I think Mr Man's point is valid now. If they'd have got the easier route, it would have been a similar story of "easy draw" mixed with abject failure. Maybe now they aren't given a chance, they could pull something out the bag. Highly unlikely, but the Germans aren't quite as strong as the 4-0 against a 10 man Australia suggests, but critically England will be underdogs. 

I think the potential of Argentina and then Spain (not guaranteed and I think it ignores the potential for the Netherlands to be in there) is probably just too tough, but I wouldn't be too surprised if they put Germany out. 

I'll be avoiding every UK media outlet for the next year or so if they do, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Sunny

Sigh. I actually paid Kevin Myers a compliment last week. 

Good to see the muppet is back on form with this idiotic piece.

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/c...mutiny-echoes-surrender-to-nazis-2232457.html


----------



## DB74

In fairness to Germany they were already 2-0 up and cruising against an 11-man Australia before stamping their authority with 2 further goals after Cahill was sent off.

England are very very very slight favourites in the bookies to qualify for the next stage but I presume a significant portion of this can be atrributed to patriotic money supporting them.

Schweinsteiger will be a huge loss to the Germans though.

The 2nd Quarter looks like it could end up being Holland/Italy vs Brazil/Spain, assuming neither Italy nor Spain top their groups.

Huge contrast to the 1st Quarter which is Uruguay/South Korea vs USA/Ghana


----------



## Purple

Sunny said:


> Good to see the muppet is back on form with this idiotic piece.


 True. He writes that Britain got through. That must be news to the Scots, Welsh and 'norn Irish.


----------



## DB74

Purple said:


> True. He writes that Britain got through. That must be news to the Scots, Welsh and 'norn Irish.


 
Was that not a reference to the war?


----------



## VOR

Sunny said:


> Sigh. I actually paid Kevin Myers a compliment last week.
> Good to see the muppet is back on form with this idiotic piece



Painful piece. At least he stayed away from mentioning the North Africans!


----------



## Caveat

Just read that. I think he is actually a bit mad TBH.

It's like someone gave the late Keith Floyd a pen (not to mention a bottle or two) and an added injection of self importance and said: "Away you go!"


----------



## elefantfresh

Why does that guy drive me nuts? I tried his biography and had to give it up.


----------



## DB74

So Italy gone home early now as well, having finished bottom of Group F, below New Zealand!


----------



## MrMan

DB74 said:


> So Italy gone home early now as well, having finished bottom of Group F, below New Zealand!




France and Italy are starting to make Ireland look bad, we couldn't get past either of them.


----------



## haminka1

Italy are gone, what a drama!


----------



## mathepac

mathepac said:


> Germany.


Ah yes Germany, after a little glitch against Serbia, through to the semis. On mature reflection,  I'm pretty good at this football punditry stuff. 

The former English international and crisp salesman on BBC TV, talking head Gary Lineker, commented at the end of the broadcast that Germany's 4-0 defeat of Argentina actually makes England look good. Did I get the impression that he was only half joking?

Germany were awesome and I reckon we have thankfully seen the last of The Sopranos extra that Argentina used as their figure-head manager in international football.

Argentina were desperately badly organised with Messi, Tevez and Co very poorly served by a soft-centre midfield that the Germans just strolled through at their leisure. Bastian Schweinsteiger  (spelling?) was a colossus and Meuller, in only his 7th international match looked like he'd been a permanent top-choice international for years. Pity he'll miss the semis, though it might allow him time to recover from the injury he suffered in order to be fit for the final.  

Looking good.


----------



## Lex Foutish

mathepac said:


> Ah yes Germany, after a little glitch against Serbia, through to the semis. On mature reflection, I'm pretty good at this football punditry stuff.
> 
> The former English international and crisp salesman on BBC TV, talking head Gary Lineker, commented at the end of the broadcast that Germany's 4-0 defeat of Argentina actually makes England look good. Did I get the impression that he was only half joking?
> 
> Germany were awesome and I reckon we have thankfully seen the last of The Sopranos extra that Argentina used as their figure-head manager in international football.
> 
> Argentina were desperately badly organised with Messi, Tevez and Co very poorly served by a soft-centre midfield that the Germans just strolled through at their leisure. Bastian Schweinsteiger (spelling?) was a colossus and Meuller, in only his 7th international match looked like he'd been a permanent top-choice international for years. *Pity he'll miss the semis*, though it might allow him time to recover from the injury he suffered in order to be fit for the final.
> 
> Looking good.


 
Bang goes the few bob I was going to make when Argentina!!! 

Did FIFA not introduce a rule saying that suspensions wouldn't count for the semi final? Maybe I misunderstood whatever I heard.


----------



## mathepac

Lex Foutish said:


> ...
> Did FIFA not introduce a rule saying that suspensions wouldn't count for the semi final? Maybe I misunderstood whatever I heard.


Sorry about that Chief. 

My understanding is that yellows (but not automatic one-match bans) going into the semis were granted an amnesty to try and avoid guys who get yellows in the semis missing the final. Does that make sense? Anyone on a single yellow gets the slate wiped clean for the semis. Meuller got a second yellow in the quarters so he has to serve a one-match ban.


----------



## Lex Foutish

mathepac said:


> Sorry about that Chief.
> 
> My understanding is that yellows (but not automatic one-match bans) going into the semis were granted an amnesty to try and avoid guys who get yellows in the semis missing the final. Does that make sense? Anyone on a single yellow gets the slate wiped clean for the semis. Meuller got a second yellow in the quarters so he has to serve a one-match ban.


 
Thanks, Mathepac. That makes sense alright. Yeah, it's hard to see any team being able to handle the Germans if they play like they did against Argentina yesterday............


----------



## haminka1

I'm all for Germany, they were fantastic. While the others only just squeezed through, Germany has permanently performed on a high standard /except against Serbia but I bet they won't repeat the same mistake again/. 
Argentina were actually rather pathetic, I don't know what Maradona was thinking, betting everything on offensive and completely forgetting that you must have a solid defence and midfield if you want to play against a decent team.


----------



## elefantfresh

Having seen most of the WC so far and also having lost every bet I've made, I think I've seen the best team in Germany - flowing, fast, confident - they seem to have it all - I'm thinking they could beat Spain on Wednesday.
I'm not betting though!


----------



## VOR

Germany have made a mockery of my predictions. How I got them so wrong I'll never know. I suppose I just didn't think players with less than 5 caps could be so good. Now I feel foolish.

One big bet came in and that was Holland, Germany, Spain, Brazil and Argentina to top their groups at 15/2. Although Spain nearly messed that up!!

Anyway, two bets still holding up
Villa for top scorer at 8/1 and Spain v Holland in the final at 20/1. 

I have an outside bet of Spain to win it and Van Persie to be top scorer at 85/1. Unless RVP cracks in a hat-trick I haven't a hope with that one. 

I really don't mind who wins it. Germany deserve it but it would be great to see Holland or Spain finally do it. And Uruguay have been such good fun.


----------



## Shawady

Has a European team ever won world cup when it has been staged outside Europe?
From memory they never won in South America, and Brazil won in USA 1994 and Japan 2002.


----------



## VOR

Shawady said:


> Has a European team ever won world cup when it has been staged outside Europe?



Brazil are the only team to have won outside of their continent.


----------



## Sunny

VOR said:


> Brazil are the only team to have won outside of their continent.


 
Argentina in Mexico 86? I know it's not far but still!


----------



## DB74

Well technically Mexico is still on the continent of America although there is a school of thought which regards North America & South America as separate continents (not me though!)


----------



## Sunny

DB74 said:


> Well technically Mexico is still on the continent of America although there is a school of thought which regards North America & South America as separate continents (not me though!)


 
Well then you might as well count Europe, Asia and Africa as the same continent! Geography just got way easier! I take your point though. I am a believer in 7 continents because that's the way I was taught!


----------



## DB74

I was taught that there were just the 5 continents.

Anyway when speaking about football we really should speak in terms of Confederations which means that your point about Argentina winning in Mexico in 1986 is correct.


----------



## VOR

Good point Sunny. Brazil won in Mexico in 70 and the US in 94 also. Neither in their confederation.


----------



## RMCF

Hopefully not Holland. Come on Uruguay. 1-1 at halftime.

Holland are a disgrace to their footballing tradition. Have been boring all WC and have no interest in entertainment at all. 

I really hope Uruguay win and put me out of my misery watching this 'total football'.


----------



## Deiseblue

Moments of brilliance however from Holland , Van Bronchorst's memorable goal and Van der Vaarts marvellous flick to put Robben through.
Maybe organisation will serve Holland better than " total " football on this occasion ?


----------



## VOR

Although I have a Holland v Spain final at 20/1, I felt empty after that game last night. I think that's down to VanBommel. How he consistently gets away with the challenges he makes astounds me. That one before Gio's goal could have been a leg breaker. 
And you just know he will spend the final just kicking Iniesta and Xavi or Ozil and Mueller.

Don't get me wrong I have nothing against hard tackles. In fact I am in favour of them but most have his tackles are filthy and deserving of a card. And the most annoying thing is that he usually manages to get the other fella booked first.


----------



## Sunny

VanBommel is a mystery to me. He shouldn't have even been playing last night because he should have been sent off against Brazil.

Fair play to the Uruguay player last night for not going down. Bet he regrets it today. Absolute leg breaker!


----------



## Deiseblue

VOR said:


> Although I have a Holland v Spain final at 20/1, I felt empty after that game last night. I think that's down to VanBommel. How he consistently gets away with the challenges he makes astounds me. That one before Gio's goal could have been a leg breaker.
> And you just know he will spend the final just kicking Iniesta and Xavi or Ozil and Mueller.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I have nothing against hard tackles. In fact I am in favour of them but most have his tackles are filthy and deserving of a card. And the most annoying thing is that he usually manages to get the other fella booked first.


 
Could'nt agree more , definitely a serial hacker.

He also seems to revel in winding up opposition players as well.


----------



## dereko1969

He's been nasty for years and I was hoping the Netherlands would go through but that he'd get sent off and miss the final, how the refs aren't informed of his 'form' before games amazes me, even that free where Uruguay scored their second he lashed out at the guy he fouled and then had the audacity to abuse him!


----------



## VOR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUQftFZKu6U

This is the tackle from last night. I don't know how he got away with it. Funny thing is he then got booked in the 94th minute for kicking the ball away when he and a few hundred million others thought the game was over.


----------



## MrMan

I have both Holland and Germany backed but I was shouting for Uruguay, I thought there was going to be a sensational finish a 3-2, but it wasn't to be. I reckon Germany can do a job on spain tonight, as for all their (Spain) fluid passing etc they are a tad boring a times.


----------



## elefantfresh

The octopus says Spain will go through tonight. I put a few bob on Germany so lets see who knows more, Me or an octopus.


----------



## Chocks away

elefantfresh said:


> The octopus says Spain will go through tonight. I put a few bob on Germany so lets see who knows more, Me or an octopus.


elefantfresh! You are not smarter than a ten year old
OCTOPUS


----------



## Ceist Beag

octopus wins hands down...


----------



## DB74

I read yesterday that if Spain win the World Cup then the only unbeaten team in the Tournament will have been New Zealand

Obviously this counts extra-time and penalty defeats as losses which is not strictly correct but still


----------



## elefantfresh

I give up - I truly do


----------



## VOR

And the winner is....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/09/psychic-octopus-paul-picks-spain


----------



## elefantfresh

Paddy Power 5/1 double - Germany and Spain.
Thats me sorted so - if that fecking octopus gets it wrong...


----------



## VOR

elefantfresh said:


> if that fecking octopus gets it wrong...



...the parakeet gets it right


----------



## TarfHead

TarfHead said:


> .. and no European team has ever failed to win the World Cup when it has been played in Africa  !


 
Score !



TarfHead said:


> Favourites rarely end up winning the World Cup. Tournaments also develop their own monentum and teams discover or lose form. Italy in 2006 and in 1982 were no-one's pick early on yet brought the Cup home.
> 
> Spain should be good, but the backbone of their side is Barcelona who have had 2 hard seasons. This may be a tournament too far for them. When is the last time the reigning European championship winners have gone on to win the World Cup ? When Holland were great in 1988, they were outdone in 1990. Denmark ? Greece ?


 

Next !



TarfHead said:


> Argentina or Brazil should be safe bets, but the chances are that Maradona will pick the wrong team (given that he has already started with the wrong squad) and will fail to get the best out of Messi.


 
Score !



TarfHead said:


> The leading African teams were poor in the ACN and the winners didn't qualify for the World Cup and, in terms of climate, the South African winter won't be an advantage for any African team.


 
Score !



TarfHead said:


> So, who is left ?
> 
> Holland ? If they can stop arguing among themselves long enough to keep winning.


 
Score !



TarfHead said:


> One of the other European teams to do a Croatia ? Serbia ?
> 
> Germany ? Unlikely without Ballack or a striker.


 

Next !



TarfHead said:


> England ? They could get to the last 4, but, ultimately, their defence will be undone.


 




TarfHead said:


> So .. Brazil ?


----------



## elefantfresh

Are you an octopus Tarfhead?


----------



## csirl

csirl said:


> Spain, as Euro Champs, must be the favourites. As with any WC, the last 8 are usually all decent teams who could win.


 

 Guessed right.


----------



## mathepac

csirl said:


> Guessed right.


Congratulations. I was neutral (disappointed Germany supporter ) but having witnessed the  spate of "agricultural" tackles by the Dutch players, my allegiance swung Spain's way.


----------

